# Michael Jackson seriously ill!!!



## desiibond (Dec 22, 2008)

Reports came that he is suffering from Alpha-1 antitrypsin deficiency

He already lost 95% of sight in his left eye
Internal bleeding in his intestine

His lungs need transplant but his body is too weak and doctors are trying their best to ready him for lung transplant. They can't do anything till his body regains strength.

*www.starpulse.com/news/index.php/2008/12/21/michael_jackson_suffering_from_lung_dise

*www.express.co.uk/posts/view/76625/World-Exclusive-Michael-Jackson-close-to-death-

Saw this news today in Eenadu news paper.


----------



## Faun (Dec 22, 2008)

was it from smoking or something else ? Poor soul, what a waste !


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 22, 2008)

Sad news dudes. Get well soon Michea0l


----------



## RCuber (Dec 22, 2008)

Bad news  .. I dont care what  he has done in his personal life, but he has given great music.


----------



## desiibond (Dec 22, 2008)

T159 said:


> was it from smoking or something else ? Poor soul, what a waste !


 
not from smoking. It's genetically inherited disease.

People say that it may have aggravated due to drugs that he takes (morphine etc).

btw, he is not a smoker afaik.


----------



## red_devil (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah read about this in today's TOI... sad news 
hope Mikaeel gets well soon ...

PS : hope I've spelt his name right ..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 22, 2008)

dude, title has a spelling error. Its Mikaeel jackson, not Michael jackson


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Dec 22, 2008)

sad news...get well soon Michael..


----------



## phreak0ut (Dec 22, 2008)

Really sad. He's 'just' 50. He's definitely entertained a world so much. I don't care what people think he looks like. No one can beat his dancing. Get well soon Mikaeel


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 23, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/51large.png


----------



## desiibond (Dec 23, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> Really sad. He's 'just' 50. He's definitely entertained a world so much. I don't care what people think he looks like. No one can beat his dancing. Get well soon Mikaeel




This is "ejjactly" what I feel. He showed a way for pop. His voice, his dance were on whole new level. It is really sad that he is in such a state now.


----------



## Coool (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## desiibond (Dec 23, 2008)

"Michael Jackson's Thriller, the world's top-selling album of all time, is back at the top of the charts this week following a Halloween-inspired surge in sales and coast-to-coast zombie dance tributes to the album.

The Legacy Recordings' 25th Anniversary CD/DVD edition of Thriller has rocketed back into the #1 slot on the Billboard Catalog Albums chart."

That's the power of his music


----------



## x3060 (Dec 24, 2008)

man he really showed the world the power of music , thats what i love. i dont bother with his personal life, he don't know me at all, and vice versa.

i hope he recovers fast and make great music.


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 24, 2008)

MJ's manager claims that he is perfectly fine (health-wise) and is currently preparing for a world tour 
*www.ibtimes.com/articles/20081222/confirmed-michael-jackson-039health-fine.htm


----------



## desiibond (Dec 24, 2008)

If that is true, then I am most relieved man on earth. He should be there and he should be making few more albums.


----------



## Faun (Dec 24, 2008)

^^
*Jackson 'transplant' claim denied *
*news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7796855.stm



> A spokesman for Michael Jackson has denied reports the singer is suffering from a rare respiratory disease and needs a lung transplant.


----------



## Ecstasy (Dec 24, 2008)

Now that's bad news for the "King of Pop". May god bless MJ.


----------



## freshseasons (Dec 26, 2008)

Whatever i thought Micheal Jackson was immortal.


----------



## krazzy (Dec 27, 2008)

Man I am a big fan of his music and dancing. Too bad all that **** happened in his life.


----------



## Power UP (Dec 27, 2008)

As long as he is healthy its okay


----------



## iinfi (Dec 27, 2008)

Michael Jackson and Maradona...THE best in their respective fields, but due to bad habits very few respect them.


----------



## ico (Dec 29, 2008)

iinfi said:


> Michael Jackson and Maradona...THE best in their respective fields, but due to bad habits very few respect them.


Ahh agreed.


----------



## apoorva84 (Jan 7, 2009)

he is planning to change his will so that Sir Paul McCartney gets back some of the rights of the Beatles catalogue which Michael Jackson currently owns.


----------

